# update corrected model numbers



## Grasshopper49 (Apr 15, 2018)

update on model number. I found a cross reference on line which says the craftsman "143.652062 is a Tecumseh HH120-120095E. I'm still looking for a set of ignition/breaker points for this engine. I also "found" a box of nos parts for Tecumseh engines at a yard sale. I'll go through the part #'s and post them just in case I can help someone else; my cost plus shipping.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect Ebay will be your best source of ignition parts.


----------



## Grasshopper49 (Apr 15, 2018)

Another update. I was able to find points for the HH-120 thru NAPA. Apparently they have some type of inter-company system whereby if any of their stores has it you can get it if you'll pay the shipping. They had the points in their Richmond VA whse and found the condenser in Eugene Oregon. I also found a "box" of Tecumseh parts at a weekly yard sale event here in Keysville VA. I'll go thru the box and list the parts here when I get time and just sell them for what I have in them. I'll also list them on E-Bay if that helps. My impression on all of this is that the various on line parts places won't have old stuff like this since they haven't been in business long enough to have old parts gathering dust on some back shelf. Three cheers for NAPA!!


----------

